# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  reo mesh

## Scooterscum

What's the difference between SL72 and F72 concrete reinforcing mesh?
Just curious as I heard of both types mentioned when researching slabs.
Thanks and regards
Simon

----------


## woodsie344

There's no difference.
They have just changed all the prefixes. I have no idea why. What was 'F' is now 'SL', Y12 is now N12, and it goes on for pretty much the entire range of steel reo products. 
Of course, this kind of thing takes a while to catch on so you can expect to hear both terminologies being used for a while yet.

----------


## Terrian

what Woodsie said, no idea why the change (it *may* be the difference between smooth wire and the spiral wire?)

----------


## GAM

They are actually using new 500Mpa steels for most of the reo hence the code changes.  This has come about due to better manufacturing processes and it made sense to indicate this with new codes.  Previously it was all 400Mpa. 
GAM

----------


## Scooterscum

Thanks Guys. I hate ordering stuff when I don't know the correct terminology :Smilie: 
Thanks and regards
Simon

----------


## Terrian

Gam, it is not true, you can teach an old dog new tricks (or new info in this case)  :Smilie:  
thanks.

----------

